# Realistic 0-60 & 1/4 mile time for 96 sentra?



## ProV1 (Jul 6, 2006)

i cant seem to find performance data on my 1.6L 96 sentra online. with 100HP i'm guessing about 10.5s 0-60? if anyone has the numbers, please post.. thanks


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

The engine is actually listed as 115HP/108lbft. Of course, what you've got is probably closer. I've run my 2.0L 200sx, and ran high 16-second 1/4 mile. Yours, IIRC, runs around 18+ in the 1/4. I did a search for '96 sentra specs, and came up with this website:
http://www.automobilemag.com/am/1996/nissan/sentra/specifications.html
probably the most comprehensive I've found.


----------



## ramprat (Aug 17, 2004)

wow. depending on what you have, and with an SE-R you should NOT be running high 16's at all. my SE runs low 16's with 1 15.9 pass with a few mods. now if you're an auto, then.. perhaps you'd hit 18's.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

auto really kills the 1/4 mile times .


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

It's a bone stock sr20 with a manual trans, and to be honest, the time's just a guess. It was about a year ago and I lost track of the slips. At the time the clutch was slipping and I couldn't just dump it like I'd wanted, so that played a big part in it.


----------



## Vector22 (Aug 20, 2006)

what about auto SERs?


----------



## otakuspeed (Mar 15, 2004)

My fastest time in my GXE was 18.242 @ 73.76mph .876 RT

Thats full interior, 12in sub, 2 amps, spare tire, running 17in rims.

only performance mods are Injen Intake and 2in catback

on and 3000ft elevation if you wanna figure that in.


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm surprised they let you run with all that extra stuff in the car. Last place I went we had to remove any sound equipment that wasn't stock, just for safety.


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

'Round here, we don't even get timeslips LOL! Southwestdrags


----------



## otakuspeed (Mar 15, 2004)

nova73guy said:


> I'm surprised they let you run with all that extra stuff in the car. Last place I went we had to remove any sound equipment that wasn't stock, just for safety.



They let you run it if its bolted down. 

The car was 2659lbs with me in the car I had it weighed while I was there.


----------



## takamontana24 (Mar 12, 2006)

Found these times on the web
1995 Nissan Sentra GLE 11.0 18.1
1995 Nissan Sentra GXE 9.6 17.3
From HERE


----------



## rickym5 (Apr 9, 2007)

i got a 99 Sentra Se-L (SR20de) with intake, obx header, test pipe, stock cat back, and msd ignition and obx 10mm plug wires and i ran a 15.9 spinning all of first gear


----------



## Sentra_TT (Jun 8, 2004)

iunno how fast i am but i have auto GA16 and i beat a reg 02 neon auto......cpl escorts....a handicap 300zx runnin on 5 cyclinders....and a focus 5spd.....and a box style mirage 5spd......i power brake and shift my auto first gear i take it to 36-37mph 2nd gear is bout 70-75 i think or more i dont take 2nd gear to redline cuz it seems to be slower


----------



## Sentra_TT (Jun 8, 2004)

today i patted the brakes on a box style 626 auto....lol it was the slowest car i have raced and i was walkin back on 220 hp grand marquees its like 4300-4400 pounds and i was side by side to a 5spd sunfire his mods were intake ...and str8 pipe i dont know wut kind of sunfire it was


----------



## FunkyFresh (Sep 26, 2007)

I always wondered about this as well
I drive a 96 GXE auto stock, and I would say from 0-60 is about 20-30 minutes depending on my luck....its very slow, theres probably something wrong with it


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

ramprat said:


> wow. depending on what you have, and with an SE-R you should NOT be running high 16's at all. my SE runs low 16's with 1 15.9 pass with a few mods. now if you're an auto, then.. perhaps you'd hit 18's.


agreed, sotck ga16, - the seats, ran a best time of 16.686 at sacraceway in january, a ser sould run considerably better


----------



## copperhead110 (May 12, 2002)

ProV1 said:


> i cant seem to find performance data on my 1.6L 96 sentra online. with 100HP i'm guessing about 10.5s 0-60? if anyone has the numbers, please post.. thanks


My 99 sentra GXE w/ 1.6L and manual trannie.

My 99 sentra ran low 17s.

I think 0-60 was 9.5.


It dyno'ed at 95 HP before getting exhaust.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

n/a 200SX running 14's here


----------

